# Talk Cast



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I stumbled upon this recently. I have been listening to some of the old shows while on long drives.

Main page
http://predatortalkcast.com/

Direct link to past shows.
http://www.talkshoe.com/talkshoe/web/talkCast.jsp?masterId=34247&cmd=tc


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Kind of like trap radio...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good stuff Rick, thanks.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah there is some ordinary stuff on there but, there is some different stuff too. Interesting I thought.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------

